# avast! Antivirus collects and shares data.



## DigitalDK (Jun 7, 2011)

So I have been using avast! for about a month now (mostly for it's theft features) and I was reading some reviews in the market and I saw a few one stars and something about it sharing data and to read the privacy agreement, so I did. After reading it I was pretty disappointed that they hand out our information so that we can be approached anytime after we agree to their user agreement up to a year with services, software, etc. in other words spam.

So basically we sign up for a years worth of spam without knowing unless we read the dreaded user agreement... so just a heads up.


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Antivirus on a mobile device has also been proven to be the illusion of security. Contrary to all the FUD out there, for the most part OS's are secure, its the apps and the users that pose the biggest threat.


----------



## DigitalDK (Jun 7, 2011)

Like I said, I was using it for the anti-theft features









I agree though, all things related to viruses and malware are 99% the users fault, though they'll never admit to it because nothing is our fault anymore...


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

My apologies for over looking that distinctio as it seems you have that part handled. Have you tried lookout to see if it has similar policies?


----------

